# Let's See Every one's Flyers



## MICHPLOWER (Aug 13, 2010)

Lets see every ones flyer. I will post mine soon


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

This is what we are using this year


----------



## MICHPLOWER (Aug 13, 2010)

Neige;1061546 said:


> This is what we are using this year


Could you put that in Microsoft Office Word form or Microsoft Office Publisher
Thanks


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

I would think it is in PDF for a reason, but that might just be me...


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

MICHPLOWER;1061549 said:


> Could you put that in Microsoft Office Word form or Microsoft Office Publisher
> Thanks


Download adobe reader for free.

http://get.adobe.com/reader/?promoid=BUIGO


----------



## MICHPLOWER (Aug 13, 2010)

hoskm01;1061573 said:


> Download adobe reader for free.
> 
> http://get.adobe.com/reader/?promoid=BUIGO


Thanks I downloaded it and it work


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

Neige;1061546 said:


> This is what we are using this year


this is america, we speak english lol


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

redman6565;1062059 said:


> this is america, we speak english lol


LOL redman, clearly you did not scroll down to page 2 where its in English. I have a bilingual flyer, and our laws states it has to be predominately French.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Neige;1062134 said:


> LOL redman, clearly you did not scroll down to page 2 where its in English. I have a bilingual flyer, and our laws states it has to be predominately French.


very nice flyer


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

Neige;1062134 said:


> LOL redman, clearly you did not scroll down to page 2 where its in English. I have a bilingual flyer, and our laws states it has to be predominately French.


touche. very impressive (and literate for us americans).


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

MICHPLOWER;1061494 said:


> Lets see every ones flyer. I will post mine soon


So where's yours?


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

I would like to see what you came up with too.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

About 10 years ago.


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

How do you guys manage the numbers when you get more than you can do yourself?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

jklawn&Plow;1249987 said:


> How do you guys manage the numbers when you get more than you can do yourself?


Since I work by myself ,I book myself up to 90% just in case something happens.


----------



## crazyskier537 (Dec 31, 2010)

Neige;1061546 said:


> This is what we are using this year


Is residential and commercial spelled wrong on the english side, or is that french?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

crazyskier537;1250140 said:


> Is residential and commercial spelled wrong on the english side, or is that french?


That's called pigeon English.


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

grandview;1250126 said:


> Since I work by myself ,I book myself up to 90% just in case something happens.


I have similar operation.


----------



## snow patrol (Nov 30, 2001)

Very nicely done Neige. You too Grandview. In particular making them recall their experience with their contract the previous winter. A question for the both of you, How well do those flyers work for you? do you find that they are a good median to generate leads?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I still have a few customers from that flier.Only used it once.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

I never got a single phone call from my flyers, it was a giant waste of time and paper. I just advertise in the local newspaper now.


----------



## LHK2 (Jan 22, 2007)

Hey since minchplower wanted to see flyers so he can make one from someone's, can everyone submit the addresses, the manager in charge and pricing,.to the lots they service........ Just so we can compare rates. LOL:laughing:


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

And I'll leave the keys in my truck and post my address so if someone needs a truck they can take that too.


----------



## bradlewislawnca (Mar 2, 2011)

Tell me the addresses and I'll just plow his accounts for him.... jk. I don't do flyers although it has been a desire of mine. I just made a clever website with some tags that put me at #1 in google search. "snowplowing Troy NY". A bit easier than door to door. I get calls from college kids from texas needing to shoveled out at the local colleges... at least 3-4 calls during a storm and about 12-20 requesting quotes. most I say no thanks...


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Lets get the link up


----------



## bradlewislawnca (Mar 2, 2011)

Which link are we looking for?


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

bradlewislawnca;1257968 said:


> Which link are we looking for?


My curiosity got me, and I'll help out a fellow New Yorker...

This is probably the link everyone's looking for http://www.bradlewislawncare.com/snow.html

If you plow in EG, I've probably seen you


----------



## bradlewislawnca (Mar 2, 2011)

ohhhh..... got it... yeah you got me there. The only picture not up is for the snow plowing.. I have ventured into EG about as far as fucillo.... Thats about as far as i want to go. www.bradlewislawncare.com or facebook same search title


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I have a glossy flyer that I use to target market properties in my area. I've never tried to blanket a neighbourhood but the results I get are good. 1out of 2 generates a call. Again it's targeted as well and like newspaper advertising if your not there at the right time it won't work.
I do need to work on a website as it seems to be the way to go now.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Neige;1061546 said:


> This is what we are using this year


Nice flyer, very nice. But, you spelled removal wrong on the english one.


----------



## milkie62 (Sep 1, 2003)

I put a small 2 line ad in the local shopper 20 yrs ago and never had to advertise again.I maintain between 65-70 drives with just word of mouth.I am also a one man show.Most of them are in the $25-30 range with a few in the $35 range and a couple at $100


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

milkie62;1258439 said:


> I put a small 2 line ad in the local shopper 20 yrs ago and never had to advertise again.I maintain between 65-70 drives with just word of mouth.I am also a one man show.Most of them are in the $25-30 range with a few in the $35 range and a couple at $100


Thats awesome, lucky guy!


----------



## bradlewislawnca (Mar 2, 2011)

That was 20 years ago. Now with internet I suppose it may not work the same way.


----------



## milkie62 (Sep 1, 2003)

I don't know about that.I advertised for a month last spring for mowing and Queststar called me.I had seen that you were one of the bidders.I mowed it last season.


----------



## bradlewislawnca (Mar 2, 2011)

Yea. That was a nice job there. Wish I got it.. I did do the advertiser last year in the spring, but I definitely got more hits from craigslist and google searches... I'm glad someone that actually cares about the work outbid me (assuming since you are on this site you actually care about what you do). 

So really with these flyers what is the turnaround on average. If I send a guy around a neighborhood typically what are people seeing in business after the fact. Assuming you advertise snow or lawn work at the right time?

Milkie, got to get ahold of you later In case we can work together on some projects I.e. During vacation time....


----------



## milkie62 (Sep 1, 2003)

The way i look at it is that alot of people,especially residentials are looking for their driveway to be plowed or snowblowed plain and simple.Forget about fancy descriptions or your mission goal.A 5 -10 minute job is just that.The only mission statement should be that you will beable to get into and out of your driveway after I leave.I do not believe in a contract for residentials mostly because homeowners do not want to pay for something that was not done.It has worked out well for me for 20 yrs so i see no reason to change my strategy.Alot of guys try to make this business more difficult than it is.The biggest thing in this industry is that especially for one man shows like me is you need to beable to work on your own equipment,carry some basic parts with you and beable to cob something up to finish out the storm so that you can properly repair it.It keeps customers happy.I can see a customer name come up on the caller id and tell them their address off the top of my head.Not bad IMO with over 60 and closer to 70 accounts.


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

grandview;1249889 said:


> About 10 years ago.


I like the heading! LOL....

That is a great way to fight the jake legs, have people remember what crap work they did!


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

JTVLandscaping;1255409 said:


> I never got a single phone call from my flyers, it was a giant waste of time and paper. I just advertise in the local newspaper now.


local newspaper? you meen people still get a newspaper for something other then to line there bird cage?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Old timers still love the newspaper. We have a local town phone book and they think that's the bible to them if they need something.


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

I plowed only one time for drivways, and for the last 4 years I Have only one big parking lot to do and it keeps me real busy and don't have time for anything else.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

grandview;1261425 said:


> Old timers still love the newspaper. We have a local town phone book and they think that's the bible to them if they need something.


It's also a way to keep your name infront of them...They don't always call on the first ad but see it and when they're thinking about Grass/snow later they recollect and go back to the newspaper/magazine/phone book to find your #. It's important to still be there when they do. Most media offer discounts for multiple advertising. I use to buy my media ads for a year, same as the phone book required, you can negotiate a better price that way too.


----------



## lude1990 (Jan 19, 2010)

my flyer is in a word document and cant figure out how to get it on here but here is my ad on craigslist

http://omaha.craigslist.org/sks/2251150037.html


----------



## bradlewislawnca (Mar 2, 2011)

Lude, the font in the beginning is flashy but a bit hard to read.


----------



## lude1990 (Jan 19, 2010)

craigslist screwed up the pic thats the first time thats happened if you click on the pic it shows it right


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Here is ours but we don't advertize snow alone since we focus on year round business.


----------

